# Cool Ducks Unlimited items for sale!



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm trying to get some extra$$$ for Christmas, so I,m getting rid of a few things. I bought most of this stuff at DU banquets. I have a Canvasback decoy carving, 3 Playful puppies sculpture, Nice DU buck knife, and a couple of paintings I dont have room for, and also a Mallard Bronze sculpture(Gale Winds) which is a real bronze not one of those cheap fake ones, and a nice pintal pair table sculpture. TXT me at 801-391-4282 and i will send pic of item u are interested in.


----------

